# '64 Jaguar



## Hammerhead (Jul 4, 2020)

Still a work in progress. But it's up and riding.  Thank you @SKPC 
Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 7, 2020)

Hammerhead said:


> Still a work in progress. But it's up and riding.  Thank you @SKPC
> Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride.
> Hammerhead
> View attachment 1223502
> ...



It always feels good to get a new bike. Very cool ride and I am jealous of your workshop. Take care!


----------

